# Akit/akiket



## jazyk

Sziasztok!

Melyik változat a helyes:

A nagymamámnak öt lánya volt, *akit* egyedül kellett gondoznia

A nagymamámnak öt lánya volt, *akiket* egyedül kellett gondoznia


----------



## galaxy man

A nagymamámnak öt lánya volt, *akit* egyedül kellett gondoznia
A nagymamámnak öt lánya volt, *akiket* egyedül kellett gondoznia


----------



## francisgranada

galaxy man said:


> A nagymamámnak öt lánya volt, *akiket* egyedül kellett gondoznia



Én is így mondanám, de mégis ... az _öt lány_ nyelvtanilag egyesszámban van. Találtam pl. egy ilyet: "Tíz ember, _aki _megrengette a világot 2011-ben", és nem "..._akik _megrengették".


----------



## jazyk

Köszönöm mindenkinek.


----------



## Akitlosz

"A nagymamámnak öt lánya volt, *akiket* egyedül kellett gondoznia."

Ez a helyes.

francisgranada érvelése azért nem áll meg, mert számnevek után a magyarban a főneveket mindig egyes számban kell használni, de ha a számuk nem meghatározott, akkor már többes számban.

Öt lányt láttam
vs.
Lányokat láttam.

Bármelyiket mondjuk mindig akiket lesz a kötőszó.


----------



## francisgranada

Akitlosz said:


> ...  számnevek után a magyarban a főneveket mindig egyes számban kell használni, de ha a számuk nem meghatározott, akkor már többes számban.


Tehát szerintetek hogy a helyes?  

_"Tíz ember, aki megrengette a világot ..." _*vagy *_"__Tíz ember, _akik _megrengették a  világot ..."_


----------



## Akitlosz

Tíz ember, aki*k* megrengették a világot.

Szerény véleményem szerint.

Ha pontosan tudjuk, hogy hányan vannak, akkor a főnevet nem kell, sőt *nem is szabad* többes számba rakni, (a bibliai "_három királyok_" kifejezés magyartalan és hibás, tükörfordítás eredménye a magyar nyelv nyelvtanának figyelmen kívül hagyásával)) de egy összetett mondatban minden tagmondat külön értelmezendő, ezért ott már muszáj többes számot használni, ezért lesz akik és nem aki. Mivel az aki megrengette a világot csupán egy embert jelent, pedig tudjuk, hogy tízen voltak, akik megrengették a világot így itt már a jelentés szerint kell egyeztetni a számot.

De hagyjuk csak ki a mondatból az ember szót és rögtön egyértelműbb lesz!

Tízen, aki*k* megrengették a világot.

Mondaná bárki úgy, hogy
tízen, _aki_ megrengette a világot?

Annak a szabálynak, hogy számnevek után egyes számban használjuk a főnevet nincsen tovább gyűrűző egyéb következménye más rész mondatokra, csak és kizárólag arra a tagmondatra van hatással, amelyben előfordul.

Tíz ember jött, akik megrengették a világot.

Húsz autó érkezett, amelyek áthajtottak a piroson.

Énszerintem.

Egy hosszabb összetett körmondatban értelemzavaró lenne, ha végig egyes számot használnánk.

_Ötezer-négyszázhuszonhét katona, aki parancsot kapott, hogy induljon csatába, akinek a parancsnoka Harci Marci vezérőrnagy volt, és aki közül csak a fele tért haza élve._

Helyesen:

Ötezer-négyszázhuszonhét katona, akik parancsot kaptak, hogy induljanak csatába, akiknek a parancsnoka Harci Marci vezérőrnagy volt, és akik közül csak a felük tért haza élve.


----------



## francisgranada

Az érvelésed érthető és logikus, de szerintem nem minden esetben egyértelmű. Például: 

Ez  az a két templom, amelyik Budán található.
Itt állt a tíz ház, amely 1800-ban leégett.


----------



## Zsanna

Körbenéztem már egy kicsit ezzel kapcsolatban, de nem találtam rá még szabályt, így csak a megérzésemre hagyatkozva mondanám, hogy a mellékmondatban szerintem valószínűleg az dönt, hogy mi az egyszerűbb és az egyértelműbb. (Ugyanis az Akitlosz által említett szabályon kívül azt is figyelembe kell venni, hogy - egyszerűen fogalmazva - a magyar "nem szereti a többesszámot", kerüljük a használatát, ahol tudjuk.)

Emiatt el tudnám képzelni, hogy francis példamondatában az a tíz ember vagy _egy emberként _(pl. egy csoportot alkotva) rengette meg a világot vagy _egyforma erősséggel _rengették. (Azaz, cselekedeteik között nem lehet fontossági sorrendet felállítani, mind egyformán fontosat/erőset/? tett.)
De ugyanígy azt is el tudnám képzelni, hogy többes szám jöjjön a mellékmondatba, ha annyira nem lehet semmilyen szempontból "egy kalap alá venni" azt a tíz embert, annyira eltérő dolgokat tettek vagy annyira szerteágazó módon, vagy akkora hangsúly esik minden egyes esetre.

Akitlosz példájával: 
"Húsz autó érkezett, amelyek áthajtottak a piroson." A többes szám nekem olyan benyomást ad, mintha ott állnék és csak nézném egyenként, hogy mennyi autó ment át a piroson egymás után. (És még a nyakam is belefájdult, ahogy a szememmel követtem minden egyes autó mozgását.)
De ha úgy fogalmaznánk, hogy "..., mind áthajtott a piroson", akkor a hangsúly az eredményen van: mind átment a tilosban. (Azaz pl. _húsz darab büntetést róhatott volna ki _egy szerencsés rendőr v. _egyik sofőr sem _vette észre a piros jelzést?)

Azaz, több lehetőség kínálkozik ilyenkor annak megfelelően, hogy épp mit akarunk hangsúlyozni.


----------



## zoetsa

Tíz ember, AKI megrengette a világot

Badarság, hogy mindig többesszám kéne a vonatkozó tagmondatba. Ez függ a szórendtől és az esettől, nemtől csak azért nem, mert az nincsen, ugye. ÉS Zsanna csoportelmélete sem elvetendő, hiszen a nyelv tele(!) és minden nyelv tele van(!) ilyen implicit megoldásokkal.


----------

